# Why Not Try University Of Lahore for MBBS



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

read abt it...hence the last submission of forms is 24th OCT....25th OCT is the entry test date........Recognized by PM&DC......fees for locals is 5 lakh per year....WHY NOT GIVE THIS A TRY


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

This is also non US approved


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm.. are u sure? but u nevr know.. it mite get recognized in the nxt five years...


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

I do not know about 5 years but IMDC, Sharif medical COllege and University of lahore are not US approved Medical Colleges......I also got admission on a foreign seat in IMDC but not sure if I wana go there or not.


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

i heard tht u can giv USMLE even if the college isnt US approved


----------



## farhatrehman8 (Aug 18, 2008)

but we would not be able to get residency or training in US?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

in its website its written that it ranks globally in top 500 universities...then why it is not recognized by WHO...

and who knows wht happens to US in the next 3 years...will it will be there or vanish from the world map bec of everyday disasters its facing


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

farhat i think u would be able to do residency... whts the point in giving USMLE then.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i think its safe to say the us will still be there in 3 years.


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

lolz yea but u shud rlly worry abt Pakistan rather thn US  for the next 3 years


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

haha i agree... but whatever the case is.. i am still applying to University of Lahore... any one else also planning to ?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

me too........


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

so chickoos... if u get in.. u will go to it right??

i really like the university... and i hope to get in.. inshAllah.. 

but theres only one thing that concerns me.. its recognition... it is recognized by PMDC... but will that be enough if i want to specialize in England?? please someone reassure me... any advice is welcome....


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

i think their building/campus the best among private colleges in lahore. theyre making a gym/swimming pool for girls and the hostel is going to be right behind the college. theyre going to have a salt and pepper in the campus. the only disadvantages are the fact that its far from the city and its a nightmare for ppl who miss the bus back home. also its surrounded by factories and theres a lot of pollution and smell. but i have to say, the building is amazing, much better than the building for lmdc and even cmh. 
about the recognition- i know a girl who got admitted for mbbs in fatima memorial in the first year the college started. back then fmh didnt have any recognition either. now shes about to graduate in a couple of months and shes going to start her residency in the us. i think luck has a lot to do with it. you should apply everywhere though, you never know what opportunities may arise.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

of course Sara.....why not !!!!! as so_soon described the area where the university is enclosed makes me feel good...its just the entry to get into this university.......


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hehehe... my dad owns the plot right next to this campus  4 canals... and yeah the campus is amazing... 

yeah i really like it too.. now i hope i get in.and so_soon thankss for all that info.. makes me feel better....by the way how did you come to know all this???


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so sara any more details abt this university...


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

umm.. i ll tell you what i know about the test... the guy at the uni said its pretty much the same as the UHS test.. 220 qs... for english..physics..bio..and chem.. except there will be no negative marking... and the lists will be up 3 days after the test... chickoos are you here yet??


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

No Sara...i am leaving pak tomorrow ...so i will be in pak on thursday

for more details go to http://www.topuniversities.com/schools/data/school_profile/default/universitylahore


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG 220 qz? I havent even touchd my books after cmh's test. =S.. Dn knw wat kinda test they l take. Hope so it'l b easy.
I wanted to ask about the hostels. They havent mentioned it in the prospectus. Will it be in the college premises or off campus?


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

< sara > said:


> hehehe... my dad owns the plot right next to this campus  4 canals... and yeah the campus is amazing...
> 
> yeah i really like it too.. now i hope i get in.and so_soon thankss for all that info.. makes me feel better....by the way how did you come to know all this???


youre welcome; its no big deal. i know because i went there to see it and they gave us a tour. it was amazing, but honestly the smell was so bad that my nose started running after half an hour. the building is huge, and newer/cleaner than lmdc. the lawn was so big and gorgeous. there are even ducks! and little bridges and streams and topiaries. but theres a ganda nala in the back (the Rohi Nala) less than a 100 yards away and two factories surrounding it. we met this girl who kept saying that its amazing, and that its so much more advanced then lmdc. i think in a few years it will become more sought after than lmdc because of the swimming pool/hostel/gym/on campus restaraunt. then found out the girl is trying to get transferred to somewhere else cause its too inconvenient as its so far from the city. but somewhere is better than nowhere, and hopefully the administration can do something about the pollution. theyre building fast, so the way theyre going, im guessing they shouldnt have a problem getting affiliations either. theyre looking good so far. except for the pollution, thats the one thing. maybe it was just bad the day i went, i dont know. but two factories and a ganda nala! 
and sara dont tell ppl about your familys plots on here! just in case. you never know what kind of ppl can see this or their intentions.


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow thanx a lot for the info =) . Your details have urgd me to get admisn in it in any case! But still am scared. There l be so much competition like the others had. Hope so i get in InshALLAH.. But again on my interview day at LMDC , i met a lady who had visited uol and she advised me not to go there cuz of the ' khula Mahol ' they have. (Boys and girls , hands in hands =S ) I only knew LMDC which is quite famous in this. Confused =/


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

ive been there a few times and ive never seen someone holding hands. and you could find students in any medical college in the world that have affairs, even government, so thats no way to judge a college. what matters in the end is you and your strength. so thats just speculation, i believe.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha also insists of not getting admission in this college.....man why people dont prefer this college ,it has been ranked globally,recognized by PM&DC got a W rank..What else you want in a college..........and colleges are co-education...so you guys will always see gals and guys around.......except Fatimah jinnah


----------



## Imy_Coke (Aug 6, 2007)

> in its website its written that it ranks globally in top 500 universities...then why it is not recognized by WHO...
> and who knows wht happens to US in the next 3 years...will it will be there or vanish from the world map bec of everyday disasters its facing


LOL---Chickus, are u a comedian dude?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hehe.. ooopss yeahh ur rite so_soon.. i l b careful nxt time  

and yeah.. you guys.. it doesnt matter what anyone says.. there will be a bad envoirnment wherever you go. its up to you to decide which way you will choose... and yeah i hav been there once myself and i have to say it is really an amazing college... 

i hope i get in . inshAllah.. i really like the college... from what i have heard... they have 800 applications right now.. they will select only 100 people.. so anyone who gets in will be lucky.. and also... 20% of the applicants are boys... and the rest are girls..

oh..by the way.. are you guys ready for the test??


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

whoz givin the test tmrw/?? i submitted my forms today but no prep fur the test


I applied for BDS


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

i gave the test.. it was allryte...  how did yours go?


----------



## alikashif (Oct 19, 2008)

guys... i heard UOL got de-affiliated from UHS this year... haven't heard this sort of thing happenin' to an affiliated college... rumour has it that it wasn't meeting the requirements which UHS have laid for a medical college... please do confirm this before anyone of u really thinks of getting in there...


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey... where did you "hear" that from???? hm.. :S


----------



## alikashif (Oct 19, 2008)

a person studying there told this


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

so who gave the test today ?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i gave it....

anyone knows about the list ......because they said it will be in the website...butit isnt there


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yep..; thats wat im wondering... did anyone go to UOL to check??


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

UOL displayed the list for MBBS today in the college. List for selected BDS will be up i think tmrw


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

awww.. savage..do you have any idea when it will be online?


----------



## Wardah (Oct 3, 2008)

I got in on open merit seat fr m.b.b.s. YEAH!


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

result is online!!!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

link....please  its notopening on my laptop :'(


----------



## Savage (Sep 16, 2008)

The University of Lahore


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i m in self finance but on the waiting list....sara what is ur roll no....


----------

